# text = ' '



## siroFranz (3. Apr 2007)

hi,

hab mir gerade ne kleinen datenbank für meine filme erstellt
ein attribut sieht so aus 

```
bezeichnung text
```

aber wie mach ich da jetzt auch text rein
wenn ich das mache 

```
INSERT INTO film(bezeichnung) values('Mr Bean');
```
klappt es, aber wenn ich das mache nicht


```
INSERT INTO film(bezeichnung) values('Kalauermäßig verheizt werden hauptsächlich "Boys 'n the Hood - Jungs im Viertel" und "Menace II Society", nach deren Muster der Alltag von vier Ghetto-Boyz verfolgt wird. Ashtray und sein "color"-bewußter Cousin Loc Dog hängen im Gangland South Central mit ihren Kumpeln Crazy Legs und Preach rum. Das Homeboy-Leben ist (k)ein Zuckerschlecken...');
```

klappt es nicht .


----------



## SlaterB (3. Apr 2007)

was klappt daran nicht?
Fehlermeldung usw.!

wenn es mit einem String geht, mit einem anderen aber nicht,
dann probiere doch ein bisschen,
teile den String in zwei Teile und prüfe beide
usw.
bis du genau das störende Zeichen hast 
ODER wenn weiter der Fehler bleibt, dann wenigsten ein Fehler mit einem String mit ähnlich wenig Zeilen wie Mr. Bean..

ich verrate jetzt bewußt das Zeichen nicht..


----------



## siroFranz (3. Apr 2007)

hm. könnte mir nur noch das vorstellen " ", aber hab jetzt ne meldung:

You have an error in your sql syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'n the hood - jungs im viertel" und "Menace 2 society", nach deren muster der Al' at line 1.


----------



## SlaterB (3. Apr 2007)

dann teste doch
INSERT INTO film(bezeichnung) values(' ');
ist das so schwer? 
geht doch schneller als hier ein Post zu schreiben (von der Antwortwartezeit ganz zu schweigen  )

allerdings ist in Mr Bean auch ein Leerzeichen, sieht also übel aus 


übrigens: oft ist es GENAU die Stelle, auf die die Fehlermeldung hindeutet, oder zumindest kurz davor/ dahinter,

warum sollte die Fehlermeldung ansonsten auf eine bestimmte Stelle in deinem String hindeuten?
da liegt es doch nahe dass es was mit dieser bestimmten Stelle zu tun hat


----------



## siroFranz (3. Apr 2007)

ja aber weiß ja nicht, wo ich das finde, hab kein SQL-Buch am start


----------



## SlaterB (3. Apr 2007)

was meinst du mit Suchen?
die Fehlermeldung hast du gepostet, einfach lesen 
mit Manual hat das nix zu tun, die Fehlermeldung sagt dir nur genau die Stelle, die Ärger macht,

und wie gesagt: nimm doch mal die Stelle, drei Zeichen davor + drei Zeichen danach
und probiere diesen 6zeichigen String....


----------



## siroFranz (3. Apr 2007)

würde  mal sagen, dass das "" die Probleme verursacht, aber weiß ja nicht wie ich die Zeichen ausschalte oder wie man das anders löst?


----------



## SlaterB (3. Apr 2007)

aha, du würdest sagen,
getestet hast du es nicht..,

fällt dir was auf?


---

da ist natürlich zum Teil die Frage, wie du die Query zusammenbaust,
bei einer String-Konstruktion können " durchaus Ärger machen, aber dann hättest du ja Compiler-Fehler


----------



## siroFranz (3. Apr 2007)

ok konnte es speichern, aber nur ohne die "".
aber möchte es ja mit denen machen ?


----------



## DP (3. Apr 2007)

nimm einen preparedstatement, der behandelt die sonderzeichen etc. automatisch korrekt


----------



## siroFranz (3. Apr 2007)

kein schimmer wie das geht


----------



## SlaterB (3. Apr 2007)

oh, habe dein vorletztes Post gar nicht gesehen,


```
String test = "hallo \"du\"";
String sql = "INSERT INTO film(bezeichnung) values('"+test+"'); "
```
funktioniert nicht?
welche Fehlermeldung?


----------



## siroFranz (3. Apr 2007)

krieg keine fehlermeldung d.h. immer ein \ davor oder wie?


----------



## SlaterB (3. Apr 2007)

für " ist das nützlich,
aber wie hast du das denn sonst ganz oben gemacht?
anders gehts doch gar nicht, sonst hättest du ja keinen korrekten String und ein Compilerfehlermeldung,

String test = " huhu "  xy";
geht nicht


der Fehler für "Kalauermäßig..." ist ein anderer, aber recht ähnlich


----------



## siroFranz (3. Apr 2007)

welche den müsste das mal wissen langsam


----------



## SlaterB (3. Apr 2007)

enttäuschend, dass du das nicht selber rausfinden willst/ kannst,

ich habe dir eine totsichere Baby-Methode genannt, 
die Fehlermeldung zeigt genau auf dieses Zeichen,
und den Fall des ähnlich-möglichsten Zeichen kennst du mehr oder weniger auch..

es ist das ', was sonst

gut nacht und für deine Threads werde ich wohl keine Mühe mehr machen  :?


----------



## siroFranz (3. Apr 2007)

ja trotzdem danke

also man kanndas das ' und " mit nem backslash ausschalten so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe.


----------

